# Fixing default audio device in MATE



## agm (Dec 13, 2016)

I have started with mate desktop, I have to fix some configurations. It is mostly working.

There was one problem, the mate-volume-control-applet does not control the volume.
The scrollbar pull up/down, the mouse scroll over the volume icon all useless. 
In the mixer (OSS backend) the default device must be selected first to change the real stream. Thanks the port system the code is near to check.

Anyway, audacious does volume control well, so there is not everything wrong.

The problem can be seen in the debug logs:
> (mate-volume-control-applet:62482): libmatemixer-DEBUG: Default input stream changed to oss-input-mixer3
> (mate-volume-control-applet:62482): libmatemixer-DEBUG: Default output stream changed to oss-output-mixer0

Actually, both should be mixer3 on my machine.
Lets see the code audio/mate-media and audio/libmatemixer.

After some debugging, I have found the problem root cause in libmatemixer, in the OSS backend.

Here is the patch for libmatemixer-1.12.1/backends/oss/oss-backend.c.

Mute button is still not working, but the main goal to make the audio volume scrollbar  working has been done.


----------

